# Hi what's the best way



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

What's the best way to get bleeding to stop this bad


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Get a cloth or paper towel and hold pressure on the wound


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks just did it stopped you are a life saver


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Who needs 911 when we have General Off Topic in the Slingshot Forum ! :rofl:


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Lol good one but I was trying to save some cash cause the hospital is expensive


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

its always good to know a little first aid


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

True that well I got stitches 3 of them now I'm on a crutches


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

For future reference the first thing you should always do is apply a tourniquet, as tight as you can for at least 3 hours. If that forest work then burn the wound closed with a cigar. Lol, joking of course


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Who needs 911 when we have General Off Topic in the Slingshot Forum ! :rofl:


Lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dental floss and a needle.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Or small fishing line


----------

